# المواد اللاصقه لمواسير pvc – cpvc



## محمود فتحى حماد (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*المواد اللاصقه لمواسير 
*
*PVC – CPVC
*
* بى فى سى – و سى بى فى سى
*
*سواء صرف صحى او ضغط – مياه وحريق ورى – سواء تهويه – ام صرف صناعى ام داكت كبلات .*
*جداول مفيده لاستخدامات المواد اللاصقه ...... ومشاريع تصنيعها .
*
*بجانب تركيبات المواسير البى فى سى بطريقة الجوان انتشرت ايضا توصيلات تعتمد على الماده اللاصقه*
*وتعددت التركيبات للمواد اللاصقه – سريعة الفعل وبطيئة الفعل – للبارد والساخن – للضغوط وبدون ضغوط – تصلح ل الاقطارالصغيره – واخرى للكبيره – لكن القواعد العامه لاستخدامها واحده .
*
*مواد لاصقه ل بى فى سى – واخرى ل سى بى فى سى – واخرى ل ايه بى اس - بل يوجد تركيبات تصلح لاستخدامها لكل الانواع الثلاثه - تحت مسمى الاستخدام العام .
*
*الجداول التاليه استرشاديه .*
*جدول يوضح المده اللازمه المطلوبه قبل تحريك الوصلات بعد لصقها كالتالى .
*
 Slow Dry - STRAINING TIME

Pipes with diameter 25mm ---------------------20 seconds
Pipes with diameter 32mm to 50mm ----------16 seconds
Pipes with diameter 75mm to 100mm--------- 12 seconds
Pipes with diameter 150mm ---------------------8 seconds
Pipes with diameter 200mm ---------------------4 seconds


Fast Dry STRAINING TIME


Pipes with diameter 15mm ----------------------10 seconds
Pipes with diameter 25mm to 32mm----------- 8 seconds
Pipes with diameter 50mm ----------------------6 seconds
Pipes with diameter 75mm ----------------------4 seconds​
*وجدول يحدد الحد الادنى كوقت قبل تحميل الخط **–** مرتبط بضغط التشغيل المطلوب كالتالى .
*

Relative
Humidity 
60% or less

Temperature during assembly 
or cure period Pipe
Diameter
1/2" to 1-1/4"
 Pipe
Diameter
1 1/2" to 3" Pipe
Diameter
4" to 5" Pipe
Diameter
6" to 8"Pipe
Diameter
10" to 16"Pipe
Diameter
18*  Up to 
180 psi180 psi
+Up to 
180 psi180 psi
+Up to 
180 psi180 psi
+Up to 
180 psi180 psi
+Up to
100 psiUp to
100 psi 60° -100°F1
Hour6
Hours2
Hours12
Hours6
Hours18
Hours8
Hours24
Hours24
Hours36
Hours40° - 60°F2
Hours12
Hours4
Hours24
Hours12
Hours36
Hours16
Hours48
Hours48
Hours72
Hours20° - 40°F6
Hours36
Hours12
Hours72
Hours36
Hours4
Days
3
Days9
Days8
Days12
Days0° - 20°F8
Hours48
Hours16
Hours96
Hours48
Hours8
Days4
Days12
Days10
Days14
Days



*

وجدول اخر استرشادى يحدد الكميات المطلوبه من المواد اللاصقع للتوصيلات كالتالى .
*
*
*القطر-----------الكميه المطلوبه للوصله بالجرام---عدد الوصلات لكل 100 جم --- عدد الوصلات لكل 500 جم

15------------------- 1.3-------------------- 76 -----------------383
20 -------------------2.0-------------------- 55----------------- 250
25------------------- 2.5-------------------- 40----------------- 200
32------------------- 3.2-------------------- 30 -----------------156
40------------------- 5.0 --------------------20 -----------------100
50------------------- 7.2 --------------------13----------------- 69
80 ------------------12.0------------------- 8------------------- 41
100---------------- 15.5------------------- 6-------------------- 32
155---------------- 26.0------------------- 2 --------------------19
200---------------- 49.0------------------- 1 --------------------10

*وبجانب المواد اللاصقه تلازمت معها المواد المنظفه للسطح المراد لصقه **من الزيوت والشحومات وغير ذلك – وايضا مواد نهيج بها السطحين حتى يتقبلا الماده اللاصقه ( اثارة الاسطح ) – الاول منظف والثانى بريمر – واحيانا نجمع بينهما فى تركيبه واحده .
*
*المقاله القادمه بمشيئة الله – مقترح لمشروع تصنيع المواد اللاصقه .
*
*ليست صناعات منزليه ولا صناعات الهواه .*
*مشاريع تصلح للصناعات المتناهية الصغر – والمشاريع الصغيره - حسب راس المال المستثمر .*
*اى المشاريع التى تحتاج لفكره - ورأس مال – واستعداد شخصى – ودراسه سوق .*


----------



## ml1988ml (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Nile Man (27 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*دعوه لمن لديه افكار منفذه او قابله للتنفيذ ان يدلى برأيه
*
*سواء عن الصناعات المنزليه او صناعات الهواه وحتى الصناعات الصغيرة*
*وسنتحدث الآن عن مشاريع تصلح للصناعات المتناهية الصغر – والمشاريع الصغيره
*
*تصنيع مواد لصق البى فى سى – والسى بى فى سى – وايه بى اس .
*
*pvc – cpvc - abs
*
*اذن المشروع انتاج – الماده اللاصقه بنوعيها بارد وساخن – ومنظف السطح – والبريمر – واحيانا ندمج المنظف مع البريمر فى منتج واحد ولكن التركيبه مختلفه .*

*المعدات : خلاطه – والسعه حسب بداية المشروع*
* الخلاطه مزوده بوسيلة نقل الانتاج الى ماكينة تعبئه – وهناك من يعتمد على التعبئه اليدويه للكميات الكبيره وهناك من يلتجئ لماكينه تعبئه للمنتجات صغيرة الحجم .
*
*عن نفسى اقترحت على من انتج لهم هذه المنتجات فكرة الحاويات المعدنيه – اى يستلمون الانتاج داخل حاويه معدنيه - يتم تفريغها عندهم اثناء التعبئه – دون ان تمس ايديهم الماده اللاصقه – ونسترجع الحاويه دون مواد متبقيه – لاعادة الخلط فيها – طبعا الحاويه مزوده بوسيلة تفريغ الانتاج - وهكذا .
*
*الشركات المنتجه للخلاطات متاح عناوينها ولديها كل السعات . اما تستوردها اوهناك من يستوردها لك .*
*ماكينة التعبئه – مستورده ومتاحه بالاسواق المصريه .
*
*المواد : مذيبات تشكل النسبه الغالبه + مواد تساعد على تحسين صفات المنتج بنسبه قليله – اى ان التركيبه متاحه وتشمل مكونات اللاصق - ومكونات المنظف - ومكونات البريمر - ومن ضمن تكلفة المشروع .
*
*مكونات التعبئه – علب معدنيه مزوده بفرشاه داخليه - وهناك من يكتفى بالانتاج ( كميات ) ويسمح للغير بالقيام بالتعبئه والتوزيع – وهناك من يعبىء بدون فرشاه داخليه ويكتفى باستخدام العميل بفرشاه نمطيه متاحه بالاسواق – وهناك من يستورد الغطاء المزود بالفرشاه فقط ويعبىئ فى عبوات بلاستيكيه محليه وهى فكره ناجحه بدلا من عبوات الصاج – أى ان هناك مرونه فى التفكير - وكل عناوين الشركات المنتجه للعبوات والفرش موجوده ومتاحه للجادين وأيضا معلنه .*
 
*معلومات عن المنتج ( الماده اللاصقه )
*
*سواء مواد لاصقه لمواسير او لوازم - سواء صرف صحى او خطوط تغذيه مياه – رى وحريق – *
*سواء دكت او مواسير توصيلات اسلاك التليفونات او الكهرباء تحت الارض اوغير ذلك .*
*سواء الوسط بارد او ساخن .
*
*فى العاده قبل لصق مواسير ولوازم البى فى سى – والسى بى فى سى – نحتاج لمنظف للسطح – قبل اللحام نسميه منظف .*
*ثم نهيج السطح ونجعله يتقبل اللاصق بمادة – بريمر .*
*ثم ندهن السطحين باللاصق ويتم اللحام.*

*فى البدايه سيقتصر الانتاج على مواد لصق المواسير البلاستيك ( بارد وساخن ) بى فى سى – و سى بى فى سى - وجرت التسميه الدارجه ( بارد وحار ) والمقصود هنا الوسط المار بالماسوره – وايضا نوع الماسوره – بى فى سى او سى بى فى سى .
*
*جرى العرف ان تكون مواد اللصق للبارد – لون رمادى – او شفاف – ومواد اللصق للساخن – لون برتقالى – علما بأن هناك انتاج لونه شفاف – ويكتفى بكتابة الغرض من الاستخدام – سواء بارد او حار- او لصق ستيكر على العلبه رمادى اللون او برتقالى - وهذا يعنى – ان اللون الطبيعى للمنتج سواء ساخن او بارد – هو الشفاف – والبافى اضافة الوان للتمييز ليس الا.*
*وبعد بداية الانتاج – واستقرار التوزيع –ستكون فرص التطوير متاحه – فمواد اللصق متعدده ومرتبطه بالضغط المار بالماسوره – وبقطر الماسوره – وامكانية اللاصق – سريع – بطيئ – بل الدخول فى عالم اللواصق – ومع تعدده وتطوراته اصبح عالم غنى بالمعلومات سواء تعدد الاستخدام وبالتالى تعدد التركيبات – وبالتالى تعدد المنتجات المباعه – وبالتالى امكانية التوسع .*
*المواد اللاصقه الآن اصبحت مكون اساسى لكل تركيبات وصلات البلاستيك وخطوطه – فقط دراسه للسوق واماكن التوزيع ويصبح المشروع قابل التنفيذ .
*
*مقتطفات
*
*الفرق بين بى فى سى – و سى بى فى سى*
*pvc – cpvc
*
*سى بى فى سى – عباره عن بولى فينيل كلوريد مضاف اليه كلور – لاكسابه بعض الصفات – زيادة تحمله للحراره – حتى 90 درجه مئويه- درجه تشغيل – بالمقارنه بالبى فى سى حتى 60 درجه مئويه – درجة التشغيل – ويبدأ بى فى سى قوامه يلين بالحراره عند 80 درجه مئويه – وبالتالى نستخدم*
* سى بى فى سى فى نقل المياه الساخنه – وسوائل المصانع – اذا ما كانت درجة حرارة التشغيل 90 درجه مئويه - اما اذا زادت درجة الحراره عن ذلك فهناك ايه بى اس – أو بولى بروبلين .
*
*الماده اللاصقه التى تخص بى فى سى – مختلفه عن التى تخص سى بى فى سى – على الاقل فى تحملها درجات الحراره – واللاصق متعدد الاستخدام – له تركيبه مختلفه ..*


----------



## AHMADBHIT (27 نوفمبر 2014)

ماهو الافضل في توصيل مواسير الصرف هل المواد اللاصقة اما الجوان


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (27 نوفمبر 2014)

طبعا الجوان - حلقات الكاوتش الحاكمه ( الجوان ) تعطى التوصيلات فرصة التمدد فى اتجاه طولى وايضا الانكماش - وبالتالى لا تتعرض التوصيلات لاجهادات - ونساعدها بطريقة تثبت الخطوط ( احكام قفيز الربط او عدم احكامه ) حتى تكون التوصيلات حره فى حدود التمدد - حتى انه فى بدايات الانتاج فى مصر - كنا نضع علامات ثابته فى المنتجات سواء وصلات او مواسير - ونطالب التركيبات بالالتزام بها - ( نهاية التداخل ) - كل ذلك - سواء الجوان او علامات التداخل او طريقة الرباط - يساعد على حرية تمدد الخطوط - والمواد اللاصقه فى التمديدات تلغى كل ذلك - بخلاف سهولة الصيانه والفك واعادة التركيب فى نظام الجوان .
المواد اللاصقه استسهال مريع لكل مبادئ تركيبات الصحى . وكنا - دائمى القول ان استخدامات الوصلات بالماده اللاصقه له ضوابط - كتصريف الامطار مثلا - على ان تكون النهايات حره ... الى آخره.
وقد تأتى فرصه نتوسع فيها عن انواع الجوانات الحاكمه لنرى مدى التقدم الحادث فى هذه الصناعه .


----------



## شريف برادعية (3 ديسمبر 2014)

أرغب انا استفسر من حضراتكم اين تستخدم مواسير pvc من تصنيف class 5 واين تستخدم مواسير class 4 وهل يجوز استبدال class مع اخر ؟ وما الفرق بينهما ؟؟؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 ديسمبر 2014)

الكلاس 4 يعنى ان ضغط التشغيل 4 بار
مثلا ماسوره بى فى سى - كلاس 4 - معناها وفقا لجدول المنتجين والمواصفات- مثلا
القطر الخارجى 110 مم والتخانه ( سمك الجدار 2.2 مم ) وان ضغط التشغيل 4 بار .... وهكذا
اذن التشغيل وفيما يستخدم يحدد الكلاس اى ضغط التشغيل يحدد السمك - 
اذكر لنا الموضوع بالتفاصيل - هل هو تصميم جديد وتريد اقتراحات - هل هو مواصفه ولم تجد الكلاس متاح .. الى اخره حتى تكون الاجابه وافيه
الا اذا كانت الاجابه عاليه وافيه
جداول المواصفات اطلبها من الشركه المنتجه - او موزعيها - بها كل طلباتك من مقاسات ومواصفات فنيه .


----------

